# Problem with browser



## sofie (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi,

The last weeks my broswer keeps closing unexpected and gives the message:

"A malfunctioning or malicious add-on has caused Internet Explorer to close this webpage "

I have been on TAM for several years, is the sit not well functioning lately???
Never had this happen before and he does it only for the TAM website.

Thanks for a possible answer,

Sofie


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

An add-on is referring to a browser plugin, not the site you're visiting.


----------

